# propina



## RubiM

¡Hola!

En portugués, propina se usa para el dinero que se le da a un policía, por ejemplo, para que no haga lo que debe hacer siguiendo las leyes. ¿ Cómo se dice en español?

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Carfer

Curioso, sempre julguei que '_propina_' seria o termo espanhol, não o português. Pelo menos em Portugal não tem habitualmente esse significado.


----------



## Tomby

_*gorjeta*_ (PT) = propina (a un camarero, por ejemplo)
_*propina*_ (PT)  (falso amigo) = matrícula de ingreso, generalmente para estudios.


> En portugués, propina se usa para el dinero que se le da a un policía, por ejemplo, para que no haga lo que debe hacer siguiendo las leyes. ¿ Cómo se dice en español?


"*Soborno*" y el delito (al ser el policía funcionario público) se llama "*cohecho*".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

Interessante, acabei de conferir no Aurélio que os lusos usam propina com outro significado que não o nosso. 
Parece que em espanhol é propina, também, veja no nosso dicionário acima:
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/propina

edit: demorei tanto que o TT foi mais rápido.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Curioso, sempre julguei que '_propina_' seria o termo espanhol, não o português. Pelo menos em Portugal não tem habitualmente esse significado.



Pelo menos na Argentina, a "propina" a que se refere RubiM é _coima_ e _propina _é o que se dá nos restaurante, por exemplo, aos garçons (a brasileia "gorjeta").


----------



## anaczz

Em português Br tem esse sentido de suborno, já, em Portugal, propina tem um sentido menos negativo, de gratificação e é também usada para referência a certos tipos de pagamentos, como por exemplo, a matrícula em uma universidade,ou o pagamento para admissão em clubes e sociedades.
Em espanhol conheço a palavra "soborno"; não sei se será a mais utilizada informalmente.


----------



## Tomby

okporip said:


> Pelo menos na Argentina, a "propina" a que se refere RubiM é _*coima*_ e _propina _é o que se dá nos restaurante, por exemplo, aos garçons (a brasileia "gorjeta").


 Atenção, falso amigo: "coima" em Portugal pode ser una "multa".


----------



## pkogan

En Argentina, decimos "coima".





RubiM said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> En portugués, propina se usa para el dinero que se le da a un policía, por ejemplo, para que no haga lo que debe hacer siguiendo las leyes. ¿ Cómo se dice en español?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> Atenção, falso amigo: "coima" em Portugal pode ser una "multa".


 
Pois é, na realidade é qualquer sanção pecuniária imposta por uma autoridade administrativa por violação de normas regulamentares (contra-ordenação). Vai muito além, portanto, da definição do Priberam que só muito, mas mesmo muito, parcialmente é correcta:

*coima* 

_s. f._
1. Multa que se impõe ao dono de animais que invadem terreno alheio.


----------



## Mangato

Em algumos países hispanos  esse soborno conhece-se por *mordida*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu estava conversando com um espanhol esta semana, e ele não conhecia a palavra "coima" (que eu conheço com o sentido negativo de nossa "propina"). Para ele, a palavra é *soborno*. Será que *coima* é jargão sul-americano?


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu estava conversando com um espanhol esta semana, e ele não conhecia a palavra "coima" (que eu conheço com o sentido negativo de nossa "propina"). Para ele, a palavra é *soborno*. Será que *coima* é jargão sul-americano?



Talvez, apenas rioplatense.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Talvez, apenas rioplatense.


Eu a conheço da Bolivia, com certeza, e, creio (não lembro bem), da Colombia também. No Paraguay não se usa essa palavra?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Mangato said:


> Em algumos países hispanos esse soborno conhece-se por *mordida*


 
Sustantivo -y práctica- sumamente conocidos en México, por desgracia, aunque desconozco si en otros países.
Menos común: un _entre_. Supongo que porque hay que _entrarle_ (participar) con algún dinero.

_Propina_ o _para sus aguas_ (aguas de frutas) o _para su refresco _es lo mismo, pero en tono irónico.

Me paró el azul y le tuve que dar pa'sus aguas.


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu a conheço da Bolivia, com certeza, e, creio (não lembro bem), da Colombia também. No Paraguay não se usa essa palavra?



Sim! (Não sei se com razão, estava considerando Paraguai, Uruguai e Argentina como componentes da chamada "variante rioplatense" do espanhol. Mas já vejo que, nesta questão específica, o seu dado sobre a Bolívia já alarga a coisa para além do que eu sugeri).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Lunfardo: cometa (por el parecido con la palabra "coima").


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sustantivo -y práctica- sumamente conocidos en México, por desgracia, aunque desconozco si en otros países.
> Menos común: un _entre_. Supongo que porque hay que _entrarle_ (participar) con algún dinero.
> 
> _Propina_ o _para sus aguas_ (aguas de frutas) o _para su refresco _es lo mismo, pero en tono irónico.
> 
> Me paró el azul y le tuve que dar pa'sus aguas.


Aqui (Brasil) se dice "para a cervejinha...".


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sustantivo -y práctica- sumamente conocidos en México, por desgracia, aunque desconozco si en otros países.
> Menos común: un _entre_. Supongo que porque hay que _entrarle_ (participar) con algún dinero.
> 
> _Propina_ o _para sus aguas_ (aguas de frutas) o _para su refresco _es lo mismo, pero en tono irónico.
> 
> Me paró el azul y le tuve que dar pa'sus aguas.


 
"Me cazó el rati y le tuve que dar pa' los puchos" (Esp. variante de la avivada porteña).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> "Me cazó el rati y le tuve que dar pa' los puchos" (Esp. variante de la avivada porteña).


Suponho que funcione com guardas que fumam (para quem não sabe, "puchos" são cigarros).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Suponho que funcione com guardas que fumam (para quem não sabe, "puchos" são cigarros).


 
Funciona para todos, são todos uns viziosos. "Puchos" también puede ser cualquier cosa. "Darle para los puchos", para las pequeñeces, para lo que necesite el pobre hombre de ley, para sus pequeñas ambiciones. 

Acá hay coima en todos lados, la veo todos los días en el tren, con los policías, es un asco. No se necesitan dos para coimear, se necesita el consenso de todos para que exista la coima.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Funciona para todos, são todos uns viziosos corruptos.


No existe esa palabra con ese sentido en portugués, Ivonne. Lo más proximo sería "viciados" pero eso se dice al que tiene algún vicio. Y no precisamente el recibir coimas todos los días aunque eso también es un vicio.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> No existe esa palabra con ese sentido en portugués, Ivonne. Lo más proximo sería "viciados" pero eso se dice al que tiene algún vicio. Y no precisamente el recibir coimas todos los días aunque eso también es un vicio.


 
Peço desculpa, Who, mas existe '_vicioso',_ o que tem vícios, o depravado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Peço desculpa, Who, mas existe '_vicioso',_ o que tem vícios, o depravado.


Acredito, Carfer, mas no Brasil, nunca a vi ou ouvi, a não ser no _*círculo vicioso*_. Pode ser que aqui esteja em desuso.


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Funciona para todos.



Claro, é o mesmo que o nosso "para a cervejinha", lembrado pelo WSE. Imaginem o sujeito usar essa célebre fórmula para "molhar a mão de" (dar propina, suborno a) um hipotético guarda abstêmio e receber a negativa não pela via do apego à legalidade e à ética profissional, mas de um "obrigado, não bebo". Meio surreal... Melhor: um hipotético policial correto, ainda que não abstêmio, pode até usar a frase como ironia, para logo tratar de enquadrar o malandro!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Claro, é o mesmo que o nosso "para a cervejinha", lembrado pelo WSE. Imaginem o sujeito usar essa célebre fórmula para "molhar a mão de" (dar propina, suborno a) um hipotético guarda abstêmio e receber a negativa não pela via do apego à legalidade e à ética profissional, mas de um "obrigado, não bebo". Meio surreal... Melhor: um hipotético policial correto, ainda que não abstêmio, pode até usar a frase como ironia, para logo tratar de enquadrar o malandro!


Pensei o mesmo para Bs.As. oferecendo o "pucho": "Gracias, no fumo, pero déme para el vino..."


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pensei o mesmo para Bs.As. oferecendo o "pucho": "Gracias, no fumo, pero déme para el vino..."


 
Eso eso! Ya me voy por las tapas pero no puedo dejar de contarles:

Años atrás iba con un novio mío en la moto, lo paró la policía: sin casco, sin cédula verde, con nada! Pero nada de nada eh!!! El oficial dijo que iba a tener que llevarse la moto a la comisaría y, yo muy pero muy ingenuamente (se los juro!) dije: "_eh, pero tiene que haber otra manera de solucionar esto_". Ustedes no me van a creer, ya lo sé, pero no medí lo que estaba diciendo, así sin filtro lo pensé y salió (pensé: _bueno, otra manera podría ser que dejemos la moto acá, vayamos a buscar los cascos, la cédula y listo_). Automáticamente el oficial dijo: "_está bien, con cinco (cinco pesos) arreglamos_". No teníamos un mango, yo dije que íbamos a buscar los cascos y la cédula, dijo que no, con 5 arreglábamos. Mi ex novio juntó moneditas que no llegaban a 5 pesos y se las dió. El policía las aceptó! Yo estaba re caliente, basura, "_que te sirva para el tetra* sabés!_" le dije mientras arrancaba la moto. Mi ex me dió un codazo y salimos a los piques.

* El tetra es el tetra-brik, el envase del vino más barato, por consiguiente: tetra=vino barato. 

Así es como, en este tema que se llama _propina _vengo a contarles mi incursión en el delito.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Así es como, en este tema que se llama _propina _vengo a contarles mi incursión en el delito.


Toda una criminal.


----------

